# how fast can a horse walk



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

northernmama said:


> or... how long to get there?
> 
> If I want to travel 10 km of country roads at a walk, what kind of time line should I expect? I'm thinking 2 hours plus.


 
An average horse walks at about 4 m/p/h


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If my calculations are correct, 10km = 6.2 miles. Spyder is correct at 4 mph so ~ 1 1/2 hours should be about right.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks. Now if it would stop raining, maybe I'd ride to town!


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

One of the greatest gadgets I have for riding is a portable Garmin GPS. It calculates your distance and speeds not to mention rest stops, routes, etc.
Anyone doing trail riding should consider checking it out. It is simply a great tool.
I down load my trip information onto my pc for my conditioning schedule.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would love to help but it really depends on the horse. My horse Dobe walks so fast that other horses have to jog to keep up. But, my dad's horse Pokey walks so slow, he can't keep up with anyone. I walk faster than he does. LOL.


----------

